# UK contender Asia qualifiers



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

What are people's thoughts for this upcoming event?

Lots of talent there and anything can happen in a tournie.

Richard Fenwick

Daniel Hudson

Steven Jones

Craig Jose

Chris Shaw

Tim Thomas

Jordan Watson

Jay Woodham

is the current line up.

Looks like a great undercard with Hoson and Dicks fighting Thais.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

When an where is this on? an more to the point why werent I invited:confused:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Jordon is a fantastic fighter.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Robk said:


> When an where is this on? an more to the point why werent I invited:confused:


coz yer crap


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

Robk said:


> When an where is this on? an more to the point why werent I invited:confused:


WATFORD COLOSSEUM,RICKMANSWORTH ROAD, WATFORD, HERTFORDSHIRE, WD17 3EX Sunday 30th November. Doors open 5.30pm and fights start 6.30pm.

I agree, Jordan is a good fighter. love wathing him. he's not fought for a while though


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Wathing? c'est ca sa, monsuer.

Have you ever fought at the civic hall in wolverhampton.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

marc said:


> coz yer crap


I knew there would be some excuse!!!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Wathing? c'est ca sa, monsuer.
> 
> Have you ever fought at the civic hall in wolverhampton.


sorry wathing should be watching


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone got any prdictions?


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

what a show. congratulations to jordan watson. anyone go to this?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Didn't go but my MT instructor Darren Phillips judged. This is supposd to be being shown on wednesday on TV but what channel im not sure.


----------



## jordansweeney (Dec 2, 2008)

Yehhh it was a great show. Jordan Watson was unbelievable, he's a massive talent. The highlight for me was when he snuffed out Craig Jose. Many had tipped Jose to win it after his performance in the first fight.

The Scottish supporters were brilliant too, they gave the place a good atmosphere.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

round one of thomas vs jordan


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

http://wwwstatic.megavideo.com/mv_player.swf?image=http://img3.megavideo.com/6/b/41bde6a98ce2073eb2eee2d11c182f.jpg&v=XSDAG1C1&oldplayer=1


----------

